# Quinn Bill Question



## Guest (Jul 2, 2004)

Does anyone have a list of the schools still accepted by the Quinn Bill? I have been looking on-line for a little bit.. it's late.. and I am having no luck.

Thank you.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Approved Programs 

American International College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Anna Maria College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Anna Maria College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice/Div. of Professional Studies 

Anna Maria College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice 

Bristol Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Bunker Hill Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Cape Cod Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Curry College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Curry College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice 

Dean College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Endicott College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Fitchburg State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Holyoke Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Mass Bay Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Massasoit Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Middlesex Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Mount Wachusett Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Northeastern University 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice 

Northeastern University 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Northern Essex Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

North Shore Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Norwich University 
Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice 

Quincy College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Quinsigamond Community College 
Associate in Science in Criminal Justice 

Roger Williams University 
Master of Arts in Criminal Justice 

Salem State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Springfield Technical Community College 
Associate in Science in Law Enforce./Criminal Justice 

University of Massachusetts Boston 
Bachelor of Arts in Criminal Justice 

University of Massachusetts Lowell 
Master of Arts in Criminal Justice 

University of Massachusetts Lowell 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Western New England College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Westfield State College 
Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice 

Westfield State College 
Master of Science in Criminal Justice 

Worcester State College/Westfield State College 
Joint Bachelor of Science in Criminal Justice


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Quin Bill Website Here's the website for the Quinn Bill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the help.


----------

